# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  zaadbalontsteking?

## jeroentjuhh

Hallo,

Ik ben 14 jaar oud en ik heb al zo'n 4 dagen last van een 
zeurende pijn in mijn rechterzaadbal,lies en soms ook nog wel eens in mijn bovenbeen.
kan iemand mij helpen?

alvast bedankt,

Jeroen

----------


## jeroentjuhh

de pijn is al zo goed als over

----------


## jeroentjuhh

bedankt voor de hulp :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige kan ik zeggen dat een ontsteking altijd een felle pijn is. Het lichaam heeft het probleem al zelf opgelost.

----------

